# I'm never gonna get laid



## WannabeDifferent (Feb 22, 2013)

What the title says.

Sigh....


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

why does it matter?


----------



## WannabeDifferent (Feb 22, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> why does it matter?


Because I have such an urge to get laid. I really want to but I'm not good enough. And I can't go on like this anymore. I hate my life.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

Dita said:


> Why is this even in relationships? Your topic is about sex, not relationships.


maybe he wants to have a girlfriend to have sex with:stu


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

WannabeDifferent said:


> Because I have such an urge to get laid. I really want to but I'm not good enough. And I can't go on like this anymore. I hate my life.


imho if you stop focusing on getting laid, the body language you portray to woman may change and you may get laid. 
*
*


----------



## krutq (Feb 18, 2013)

You will... Put out some bait and be patient.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Focus to find someone to love and to share life with. Sex comes with it.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Eyesontheskies (Jan 31, 2013)

Yeah. Me neither pal.


----------



## Fruitcake (Jan 19, 2012)

I'm gonna get laid.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Fruitcake said:


> I'm gonna get laid.


:boogie


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

Vaginas everywhere are weeping over you giving up.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

More to life than getting laid bro. Not trying to insult but if you're that desperate then look for a hooker/escort.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

There's far more to life than simply bedding women. But if you're that desperate, pay a prostitute. It's far less time consuming than trying to pick up a girl, and probably cheaper.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

Im not getting laid anytime soon either  So I have put time into hobbies/working out excessively and forgotten about it......for the most part.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

Loveless said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


oooooo i know that song!! :clap


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

What are you doing to get laid besides what I assume is nothing.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Kanova said:


> What are you doing to get laid besides what I assume is nothing.


Word.

I can both understand the desperation and lack of confidence though. You just have to go through the social process


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Fruitcake said:


> I'm gonna get laid.


There's some confidence!


Barette said:


> Vaginas everywhere are weeping over you giving up.


Lol


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Im not getting laid anytime soon either  So I have put time into hobbies/working out excessively and forgotten about it......for the most part.


you have trouble getting laid? how's that possible..


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

Barette said:


> Vaginas everywhere are weeping over you giving up.


repped


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

monotonous said:


> you have trouble getting laid? how's that possible..


Well, first off I don't know any single guys, 2nd I would like relationship before I have sex (although I have considered an fwb situation but still have mixed feelings about it)......so in my proximity there are no potential partners :sus. Plus, competition is fierce in california, I mean you have to be REALLY hot here to get anyone to look at you.....no joke. So ya, men are just not the only people who have trouble "getting laid", people who know little to no one people who are single also have the short end of the stick, regardless of how "attractive" they are.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Forwhatiamworth said:


> Well, first off I don't know any single guys, 2nd I would like relationship before I have sex (although I have considered an fwb situation but still have mixed feelings about it)......so in my proximity there are no potential partners :sus. Plus, competition is fierce in california, I mean you have to be REALLY hot here to get anyone to look at you.....no joke. So ya, men are just not the only people who have trouble "getting laid", people who know little to no one people who are single also have the short end of the stick, regardless of how "attractive" they are.


I wonder if there is any place where the women are rather unattractive but the men are pretty hot on average. I'd like to move there.


----------



## Forwhatiamworth (Mar 3, 2013)

komorikun said:


> I wonder if there is any place where the women are rather unattractive but the men are pretty hot on average. I'd like to move there.


There are probably a variety of places where you don't have to be incredibly hot to get any sort of male attention. I went to oregon this past summer and some guy bought me a drink, I mean it was kind of weird because I don't drink.....but I drank it anyway. And this was like a man I would see at the gym who I wouldn't think would ever look at me twice.I mean I am pretty average looking, so maybe its a location situation.I usually go for average looking men so it was kind of a shocker.


----------



## lightningstorm (Oct 10, 2012)

buddy go to a bar or club, and start gaming girls.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Grow your dick an extra 6 inches lmao


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

Two choices.

1. Improve yourself, Most SA males lack alpha male traits, main ones you need are confidence, not caring as much what women think about you, say or do to you. Approach any women you fancy and take rejections in your stride and move on straight away and get someone else interested.

Be good with people, make friends, be popular, speak louder, approach anyone like it's second nature. A good posture will make you look more commanding and confident also, be a good guy but have an edge to you! 
Try and do well in school and decide and focus on a well paying job and career you really want. Having more money from a good job or being self-employed will make you feel more confident and deserving of female attention. They will feel you deserve it more as well and see you as a better catch.

Having a good body, don't have to be ripped, but having some muscle and size will help. You don't have to be a pretty boy but good looking facially will help more too, more masculine faces help but women have different tastes and are individuals remember. Dressing in smart but casual clothes, rock a suit and tie or your own style. Looks help, but you can still get laid if you have the confidence and lifestyle to back things up.

But the main points are not to be anxious, or show shyness or not excessively so. As men we have come across as strong and confident and social anxiety issues are a big turn off to women. 
Meds and therapy may help, then if you get better you can work on increasing your chances to get a girl for a relationship or sex if she's just after fun. The younger you are the better, women hate older virgins, or ones who lack relationship experience. TRY AND START IMPROVING NOW! 

2. Go and see an escort and pay for sex.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Fenren said:


> Two choices.
> 
> 1. Improve yourself, Most SA males lack alpha male traits, main ones you need are confidence, not caring as much what women think about you, say or do to you. Approach any women you fancy and take rejections in your stride and move on straight away and get someone else interested.
> 
> ...


Zeta Male > Alpha Male


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Fenren said:


> Two choices.
> 
> 1. Improve yourself, Most SA males lack alpha male traits, main ones you need are confidence, not caring as much what women think about you, say or do to you. Approach any women you fancy and take rejections in your stride and move on straight away and get someone else interested.
> 
> ...


This post almost sounds like comedy.

Given the choice, who the hell would pick #1?


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Any man who doesn't strive for social dominance has little chance of bedding a woman. If you want to get laid, here's what you've really got to do: engage in behaviors that show off social status -- flaunt your popularity the way a male peacock flaunts its colorful feathers. If you don't have any popularity or social status to show off, pretend that you do. Precisely how you do this depends on the subculture in which you're operating.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

9mm said:


> Any man who doesn't strive for social dominance has little chance of bedding a woman. If you want to get laid, here's what you've really got to do: engage in behaviors that show off social status -- flaunt your popularity the way a male peacock flaunts its colorful feathers. If you don't have any popularity or social status to show off, pretend that you do. Precisely how you do this depends on the subculture in which you're operating.


 Then how do janitors and garbagemen end up getting married?


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

WannabeDifferent said:


> Because I have such an urge to get laid. I really want to but I'm not good enough. And I can't go on like this anymore. I hate my life.


*buzz* wrong. It should be "because I want a wife and kids one day". Instead, you basiclly said "because I need to get off"...


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

Fenren said:


> Two choices.
> 
> 1. Improve yourself, Most SA males lack alpha male traits, main ones you need are confidence, not caring as much what women think about you, say or do to you. Approach any women you fancy and take rejections in your stride and move on straight away and get someone else interested.
> 
> ...


EXACTLY^^^^^. if you can't pull this off then accept being alone and be at peace with it.If you can do this you can get women to go out with you.It is just a fact,not opinion.S.a. dudes CAN get laid and have gfs.It def. is possible.

also,if you can't pull it off than why not just go to a hooker?They need love too,or at least about 80$ for a cheap quicky.(less if you can haggle good:yes)


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

HitGirl said:


> *buzz* wrong. It should be "because I want a wife and kids one day". Instead, you basiclly said "because I need to get off"...


what does wanting a wife and kid someday have to do with wanting to get laid right now?He's young and horny what do you expect?


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> what does wanting a wife and kid someday have to do with wanting to get laid right now?He's young and horny what do you expect?


It makes men look bad. That's all.


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

HitGirl said:


> It makes men look bad. That's all.


There's nothing wrong with wanting to lay down on your back, as a guy I know many people who do it, I mean we wouldn't be able to sleep well otherwise. I feel sad for the OP because he can't lay down.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Dissonance said:


> There's nothing wrong with wanting to lay down on your back, as a guy I know many people who do it, I mean we wouldn't be able to sleep well otherwise. I feel sad for the OP because he can't lay down.


lol!


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

HitGirl said:


> It makes men look bad. That's all.


i don't think so, i think it makes him look human.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

JakeBoston1000 said:


> i don't think so, i think it makes him look human.


Sex isn't the only thing that makes you human you know. And I'm noticing that guys obsessed with sex are the main ones who not getting it. So it might be time to get some priorities straightened.


----------



## trucks (Apr 6, 2012)

It'll only happen if you think it's gonna happen. But don't go talking to girls with the sole intent to someday have sex with them... That's not cool.


----------



## stookified (Sep 15, 2012)

another thread likes this. One tip for you from experience Women can smell desperation a mile away. So either pickup a pro or just go to a bar and talk to a less than attractive girl and get her drunk. No offense intended but I have seen it happen a lot however I would never do that.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

This is a support forum btw guys, it would be nice therefore for some of you to stop laying into someone just because you can't emphasize with what they're going through. The OP's longing for physical intimacy, which is hardly something unheard of now is it.

And I have no doubt that the same people so critical in this thread are equally if not more so complexed and frustrated when people can't understand their anxiety and tell them to 'snap out of it'.


----------



## HitGirl (Mar 12, 2013)

Paper Samurai said:


> This is a support forum btw guys, it would be nice therefore for some of you to stop laying into someone just because you can't emphasize with what they're going through. The OP's longing for physical intimacy, which is hardly something unheard of now is it.
> 
> And I have no doubt that the same people so critical in this thread are equally if not more so complexed and frustrated when people can't understand their anxiety and tell them to 'snap out of it'.


It's a support forum but you've got to call BS when you see it.

If someone came by and made a thread about human sacrifices, you couldn't justify it by saying "it's a support site dude".


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

HitGirl said:


> It's a support forum but you've got to call BS when you see it.
> 
> If someone came by and made a thread about human sacrifices, you couldn't justify it by saying "it's a support site dude".


I'd be down for that. I got to sacrifice to those messiahs.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

HitGirl said:


> It's a support forum but you've got to call BS when you see it.
> 
> If someone came by and made a thread about human sacrifices, you couldn't justify it by saying "it's a support site dude".


Again, he's not asking for anything unheard of. It's something that most people want in their lives, to break his balls about it because it's not a problem that you've personally experienced is not something particularly constructive.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i cant imagine a swedish boy cant get laid...


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

monotonous said:


> i cant imagine a swedish boy cant get laid...


Surely in Sweden (which I'm assuming he's at) every male is a "Swedish boy" - therefore any advantage that has where you are is kinda redundant.


----------



## JakeBoston1000 (Apr 8, 2008)

HitGirl said:


> Sex isn't the only thing that makes you human you know. And I'm noticing that guys obsessed with sex are the main ones who not getting it. So it might be time to get some priorities straightened.


of course i know sex isn't the only thing that makes you human but when you are young AND extremely horny it can get very frustrating if you can't get any.I had sex alot and was obsessed with it just like every other guy i knew.I think you can have priorities and be a good person AND have lots of sex.Just my opinion though.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I just think yall should chillax


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

HitGirl said:


> It makes men look bad. That's all.


Men are bad. We like it that way. lol


----------



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

Why do you care more about "getting laid" than having someone to share the good times with? When you DO have that, sex isn't of prime importance. Nor is it of any importance at all if you're just having sex. Not to me anyway. I don't understand people who have one night stands. I could never get that intimate with someone who I don't know. I'd feel so cheap. Sex is so much better when you're close to somebody. But hey, I guess everyone is different.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

MoonlitMadness said:


> Sex is so much better when you're close to somebody.


Actually it is worse for some people - if they fear relationships and commitment.


----------



## Rainbat (Jan 5, 2012)

Just get castrated OP, that's what I plan on doing.

Seriously your life isn't worth the constant anxiety and depression of wanting to sleep with women but not being able to.


----------



## Chaos Fighter (Aug 3, 2011)

Don't worry. I am in the process of becoming an extremely knowledgeable scientist. I will use my knowledge and skill to do research which will eventually lead to the creation of cybernetic human beings.

It will be hard and arduous, but I guarantee that by 2025, we will have androids, specifically, sexbots. These sexbots will be as humanlike as possible, yet will be impregnable and built to your specifications and desires.

However, of course, they will be soulless (won't have a conscious; no capability of self awareness or intangible experiences happening upon them. So no matter how humanlike, there will always be the thought dwelling in your mind about how they aren't REAL. But eventually you won't be able to tell the difference between real humans and androids, so this thought will become meaningless.


----------



## saltyleaf (Dec 30, 2011)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> Focus to find someone to love and to share life with. Sex comes with it.


lol what


----------



## GameOverMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Chaos Fighter said:


> Don't worry. I am in the process of becoming an extremely knowledgeable scientist. I will use my knowledge and skill to do research which will eventually lead to the creation of cybernetic human beings.
> 
> It will be hard and arduous, but I guarantee that by 2025, we will have androids, specifically, sexbots. These sexbots will be as humanlike as possible, yet will be impregnable and built to your specifications and desires.
> 
> However, of course, they will be soulless (won't have a conscious; no capability of self awareness or intangible experiences happening upon them. So no matter how humanlike, there will always be the thought dwelling in your mind about how they aren't REAL. But eventually you won't be able to tell the difference between real humans and androids, so this thought will become meaningless.


Lol, I had been thinking about this a while ago. And how men looking for just sex might not need women anymore.


----------

